# Linux Server unter Volllast neu starten



## Veränderung (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eine VM neu starten, wenn die seit zig Minuten überlastet ist und mich noch nicht mal per SSH ranlässt (geschweige denn Plesk, Apache und Co)? 
Obwohl ich mich sehr reingelesen habe, stehe ich nun vor dem Fall, dass ich die Frage nicht beantworten und die Antwort nicht finden kann. 
Eine Option zum Neustarten, die außerhalb der Server-IP erreichbar ist, gibt es seitens des Hosters nicht, zumindest habe ich noch keine gesehen.


----------



## erik s. (18. Januar 2013)

Veränderung hat gesagt.:


> Eine Option zum Neustarten, die außerhalb der Server-IP erreichbar ist, gibt es seitens des Hosters nicht, zumindest habe ich noch keine gesehen.


Dann hast du einen schlechten Hoster gewählt, denn das sollte zum Basisumfang dazugehören. Wer ist denn dein Hoster?
Falls es tatsächlich keine Möglichkeit für dich geben sollte, dann schreib deinen Hoster einfach an. Die haben in der Regel auch ein nächtliches Wartungsfenster, in welches sie deinen Reboot einschieben können.


----------



## Veränderung (18. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info. Das macht mir mehr Mut bei denen nachzufragen. Normalerweise bin ich vorsichtiger, weil es ja heißt wenn ich mir schon einen root hole muss ich grundsätzlich alles bewältigen. 
Es ist Mediaon. Die haben keine solche Funktion im Kundenbereich.


----------



## erik s. (19. Januar 2013)

Auf mich macht der Anbieter nicht unbedingt einen ansprechenden Eindruck. Wie bist du denn auf den gekommen?
Außerdem würde ich denen allein schon der Preise wegen den "Vogel" zeigen.

Weißt du wenigstens, was die Ursache für die Überlast ist? Selbst erzeugt oder von außen verursacht?


----------

